# Bowing in...



## Kaizen (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first post to introduce myself. I am new to MAs
having begun training Judo/Jujitsu in 2006 at 41. (ouch!)
I train under Kyoshi Ben Deleon, Head Coach USJJF National
Team at DMAA.

I have learned much in a short period of time, the Sensei in 
my school tell me I have learned how to bounce very well! 
Seriously, I am thirsty for knowledge and look forward to 
learning a lot here.

Peace.


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2007)

:asian:

Returning the bow. 

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Love your nick btw!

Jeff


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

And I feel you on the 41 part... I turn 40 next month (UGH!)... and have just started back into the MA's after a l-o-n-g break...

Pain is our friend... pain is our friend... pain is our friend...

Pain is just weakness leaving your body...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Thirsty for knowledge???Drink from our cup..


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome! I am just as mature and learning to bounce as well, happy bouncing.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 4, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT..Thirsty for knowledge???Drink from our cup..


 
Thanks for the invite, Drac. I am still trying to empty mine. ; )


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT

41 one&#8230; WOW your old

I&#8217;m 30..... with over 14 years experience

(I use to be 41)


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 5, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT
> 
> 41 one WOW your old
> 
> ...


 
To each of your points:
Thanks!
Thanks again!
Congrats and good for you!
Were you making a joke or just transposed the numbers?


----------



## exile (Jan 5, 2007)

Greetings, Kaizen, and welcome to MT---it's good to have you with us!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2007)

Kaizen said:


> To each of your points:
> Thanks!
> Thanks again!
> Congrats and good for you!
> Were you making a joke or just transposed the numbers?


 
It was a joke based on the response Chuck Norris gives when he is asked his age.

It means I have been 30 for over 14 years.


----------



## DMartialArtist (Jan 5, 2007)

nice to meet you jujistu i heard about that and am planning on learning it myself one day welcome to martial arts talk


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Kaizen said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post to introduce myself. I am new to MAs
> having begun training Judo/Jujitsu in 2006 at 41. (ouch!)
> ...


 
Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 6, 2007)

You wouldn't have to go far, Jeff Curran in Crystal Lake is one of te best teachers in the country


teamcurran.com


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 6, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

